# Comparing Keyscape, PianoTeq, and Ravenscroft



## SamGarnerStudios (Sep 16, 2021)

Comparing my 3 favorite piano libraries.


----------



## odod (Sep 16, 2021)

man, it's difficult to decide hahaha, been watching this again and again .. and i agree that is because the recorded pianos are different.


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice job. Setting aside the inherent difficulty of comparing presets between the pianos, my ranking would be:

1. Pianoteq
2. Ravenscroft
3. Keyscape


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 22, 2021)

Disclaimer: I am a Pianoteq user; that said, however. . .
I'd agree with @MelodicAdagio's order, but it was a nice surprise to hear how well Ravenscroft held up in this shoot-out.

*But if I were to add another piano, it would likely be Keyscape due to the fact that I already have Omnisphere, and the Keyscape Creative (I think it's called) is nicely integrated


----------

